
How to Convince Skeptics That Climate Change Is a Problem - douche
http://blog.dilbert.com/post/158159613566/how-to-convince-skeptics-that-climate-change-is-a
======
jungletek
Believes in sky-wizards and Intelligent Design, yet bitching about the lack of
scientific rigor w.r.t. climate change.

Real consistent, Scott.

